# Fire Dan's house



## Marty (Jan 7, 2010)

Dan moved out a few months ago trying very hard to get on with his life. He rented a little ugly single wide mobile home but it was his and he kept it spotless, always scrubbing and cleaning. He's a clean freak. Dan has worked so hard to overcome and move through his grief and issues of loosing Michael and felt he was ready to get out on his own. He's 20 now. I've been so proud of him. Things finally were falling in place and for the first time in years, Dan has been actually happy and finding peace.

Until he came home last night and found his home up in flames. There were electrical issues and they said it started with the refridgerator. Its a total loss. The whole thing is burned down to the ground. He lost everything he owned and only manged to salvage a little bag of clothes and a couple pairs of shoes and the clothes on his back. The little kitten he adopted from the Humane Society Baby Emily is gone. We don't think she made it out. She was just recovering from being spade and has never been outside since the day they adopted her. If she made it out, she could not survive this weather we are having and Dan is so sick about it he loved her so much. Jerry and my step son are down there now going door to door asking everyone in the trailer park to please keep an eye out for her. I'm printing up flyers to post around just in case. We're going to try to offer a reward.

This is a huge set back for Dan. He has been up all night trying to gather anything he could. He's home now, sleeping in my bed because he doesn't have one anymore. I have to try to go find him one today. Please keep him in your thoughts.


----------



## Davie (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh, Marty so very sorry to hear about Dan loosing his home and then not be able to find his precious Emily. I hope that she was able to find a way out and you will find her alive and very scared, hopefully she was not injured or inhaled too much smoke.

Dan is a strong young man and I know he will get past this. If Baby Emily did not make it out of the house she is probably sitting on the lap of your angel Michael and I know he will let you know that she is there safe and well cared for.

Wish I was closer as I have a lot of extra stuff that you would be able to use--furniture from when my parents moved to the assisted living center--it is stored in my garage.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh my goodness I am so sorry




!


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 7, 2010)

Awwww. That's so awful. Just glad he wasn't in there (sleeping or something).


----------



## bonloubri (Jan 7, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the fire. Thoughts and prayers with you all.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry,but sure glad he's ok.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tell Dan it is just a setback for him. It is all material stuff and he is safe. As for the kitty, if she is gone then I think she is sitting with your Michael being LOVED on for sure. Prayers are with him and you too as it must be hard to watch him go through this.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG.......Poor Guy........





And from what I know about Dan, he's probably most upset over his little kitten.

Ma---


----------



## bfogg (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry.

Hugs and prayers to Dan,

Bonnie


----------



## Ellen (Jan 7, 2010)

Marty,

I so sorry. I wish you were closer. I have a full bedroom set downstairs. It just needs a home. I know material things are the last one his mind, but maybe a donation drive would be what is needed at this time. I sure will help. My Dad work at Amvets during his retirement and he is the king of organization. I will pick his brain.

As for his Kitty, she is being loved your beloved sons lap. Everytime an animal passes here, we say they went to be with Papa.....he loved animals as much as us.

God Bless.

PM me and lets try to get something going for him.

Ellen


----------



## Katiean (Jan 7, 2010)

I am so sorry for his loss. On the bright side, he wasn't home sleeping. Trailers go up so fast (by design). The flames just get sucked threw so fast, He might not have been able to get out. At least he wasn't home. I know it takes a lot to get over a fire.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jan 7, 2010)

Marty,

I am so sorry that this happened and I thank God that Dan wasn't hurt. I am sorry about the kitty and I am sure that your son is hurting mostly for his kitty.

Can the Red Cross help at all? When my husband's elderly aunt lost everything in the fire, they were a great help.

hugs for everyone,

Robin


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh NO Marty, I feel so bad for Dan, but he is SAFE. I am praying that he finds his little kitty, I now how happy he was when he brought her home. I just wish there was something I could do to help him. (((hugs)))


----------



## Marty (Jan 7, 2010)

Dan is still in shock and can't believe the one night he went out this happened. He doesn't need any furniture because he has no house to put it in. He's back home with us now and he's going to stay home, and be able save his money and not have it all go out on bills. Jerry went out to get him a bed which is all he needs except for some clothes. We salvaged more clothing today out of the rubble but its got a lot of smoke stains that I can't figure out how to remove. He wore mostly light blue shirts and hoodies and they are covered in ash.

We think the kitten started the fire somehow. Dan said her favorite hiding place was behind the refridgerator where she would squeeze herself behind it and he was forever having to haul her out of there. The refridgerator is the origin of the fire. He's sick about his kitten. His friends are still out there again trying to locate her.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh Marty, I'm so sorry that this has happened to Dan, to you guys. I sure hope that a miracle will come from this and that his kitty will show up safe and sound. You all are in my thoughts.


----------



## maplegum (Jan 7, 2010)

Thinking of you guys.


----------



## anoki (Jan 7, 2010)

awww, Marty...I'm sooo sorry to hear about this...





I'll keep Dan in my thoughts!!!!!

((((hugs))))

~kathryn


----------



## Sonya (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry for Dan and the loss of his kitten...thank God he wasn't home asleep as others have said...in a matter of just a couple minutes those trailers can be totally engulfed in flames...sending prayers.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 7, 2010)

That is such a horrible thing for him to go through. Like everyone said, the loss of the kitten would be the worse part. BUT it is very luck he wasn't sleeping. SOOOO glad he is okay.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 7, 2010)

_[SIZE=12pt]OMG I'm so sorry..... My prayer's are with Dan. I know how devastating fires can be. Thank god that he wasn't home and injured in it. [/SIZE]_

I truly hope that Dan finds his little baby kitten safe and sound.


----------



## wildoak (Jan 7, 2010)

Marty I'm so sorry but so glad Dan is safe. It's a setback but he will survive this and be okay. Hang in there.






Jan


----------



## Mona (Jan 8, 2010)

Marty, I am so sorry for Dan's loss.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Dan's home and all his loss. I'm so thankful he's okay and pray for him, all of you, and that the kitten is somehow at someone's barn and will be home soon.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 8, 2010)

Aww Marty I'm so sorry. I have to say I was going to write last night but I just couldn't.... I have been through a home fire and it's super scary. for the longest time I couldn't sit by a camp fire or let my hubby burn anything in the yard with out the hose right in my hand. I can still hear the howl it made. Now our fire was not total devestation. Just very scary. I'm very sorry for Dan. You all are in my thoughts and prayers.

Leya


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh Marty I feel so sick. I am so very sorry for Dan and he will be in my prayers. Prayers his little kitty finds her way home if she made it out. What a tragedy. I just don't understand these things. Tell Dan we are all thinking of him and sending prayers for the safe return of his furfriend.


----------



## bcody (Jan 8, 2010)

Marty, I am so sorry for Dan. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 8, 2010)

This just makes me sick. I am terribly sorry to hear it. I hope all gets better soon.


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 8, 2010)

Well I hate to say it but I am super GLAD that Dan was out...people die in trailer fires fairly often due to the way they burn. I am sure too that if he had gotten out he might have tried to save little Emily, it could have been another tragedy and no one could have stood it!!!

SENDING BIG LOVE AND HUGS TO DAN!!! It is so sad that he lost his first home in this way. But I am soooooooo happy that he is unscathed.

(((((DAN)))))


----------



## barnbum (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh my gosh... I'm so sorry.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 8, 2010)

Marty

I'm so sorry for Dan and all of you

Thank God he is ok and I hope Emily does turn up nearby soon


----------



## Marylou (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh Marty!



((((hugs)))) to Dan and you.


----------



## Marty (Jan 9, 2010)

Amy, you are so right. If Dan was in the house sleeping, he would have never made it out alive. He sleeps so sound that a bomb could go off and you can't wake him up. He's always been like that and its scary that he can sleep through anything.

As for Baby Emily, there are flyers up now everywhere in the neighborhood and we've offered a reward. Dan and his step brother spent this morning searching for her before work again in 10 degree weather with snow and ice on the ground. Its on the radio pet patrol as well but it looks very dim that she will ever be found alive. That is the worst part that Dan is hurting about but we won't call it quits at this point. He doesn't care about his clothes or stereo stuff, he just wants her.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes for Dan. He read your responses and said to tell you all thanks so much. He loved the phone calls he received from those that called him. He didn't have a clue who most of you were but as you could tell, he enjoyed the conversations.

He's doing incredibly well right now. Went to work, and went out tonite with his high school buddies to a car show. Over bearing mother that I am, I am so glad he is HOME, even if its just for a little while. I had to smile this morning when I found the cap left off the tooth paste again.

I think despite this set back, this is going to be a really good New Year for us, even though we got off to a rocky start. I'm thinking possitive thoughts that this dark cloud that's been hanging over our family for so long is going to go away now for good.

If there's any updates on Emily, I'll let you all know.

Much love from the mountain.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 9, 2010)

OH my gosh........ poor Dan....... poor Emily......

I am so sorry to hear about this, but so relieved to hear that Dan was not home and is safe and sound......... I am very sorry he cannot find little Emily though.

Hugs to you all, this is just another speed bump on the road of life, it has been a challenging 2010 already, so let's hope we get the worst of it over with now and have a great rest of the year.

Dan, please make sure you are taking care of yourself........that is just so scary....... you know if you do not find Emily, then you can take comfort in knowing she is probably safely up in heaven with Michael and we all know how much he loves kitties...... so sorry about all of this.

Valerie


----------



## barnbum (Jan 9, 2010)

All my



right back at you and yours, Marty.

Hey--was there a ragged flannel quilt lost in that fire?


----------

